# Anyone taken NCCER electrical training?



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey all,
I am a currently enrolled in a ten month, 1200 hour NCCER based electrical training program at a Technical college in Florida, near Ocala to be specific. So far my thoughts on NCCER is that it’s a great training organization for people wanting to progress into a hireable, valuable trained worker. 

If you did Core book and all 4 NCCER electrical books, what are your thoughts on them? Was the learning good and did it have a positive or negative impact on you when you started working as a helper in the electrical trade?

Also, what type of work do you do: residential, commercial or industrial? It seems like a lot of people in my class want to go industrial.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Let's back up the train here. What are you trying to accomplish? Are you pursuing an associates degree & why or are you trying to become an electrician?


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

My school doesn’t participate in associate degree programs. They’re big on NCCER. They offer welding and hvac also. They call themselves a technical college. 
I am attending an electrical program because becoming a master electrician or something else is within my reach. My mom is a heart and lung Dr and my sisters are school administration and my Grandpa is a Rhodes Scholor and a Nuclear Professor at a University.


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

If you are familur with the NCCER literature then you would know that they speak of there being a demand for skilled laborers to work in the building trades here in the USA. And that is NCCERs goal, to bridge the gap between the industry and the person seeing the need and wanting to educate themselves properly so they can make a career for themselves building infrastructure and working on projects in America. 

Google NCCER if your not familur. Otherwise I don’t see how we can have a conversation if you’ve not prepared yourselves for the topic by reading the material my post if wholly about. 
I’m not backing ANY ****ing train up dude!!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mountain Biker said:


> If you are familur with the NCCER literature then you would know that they speak of there being a demand for skilled laborers to work in the building trades here in the USA. And that is NCCERs goal, to bridge the gap between the industry and the person seeing the need and wanting to educate themselves properly so they can make a career for themselves building infrastructure and working on projects in America.
> 
> Google NCCER if your not familur. Otherwise I don’t see how we can have a conversation if you’ve not prepared yourselves for the topic by reading the material my post if wholly about.
> I’m not backing ANY ****ing train up dude!!


Jeeze dude, take it easy.

Also, please realize that no matter what their stated goal is, their real "goal" is to separate you from your money.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

NCCER is fine. You could teach yourself if you read the books and just skip the class. The completion of the course is largely meaningless except to some anti-union organizations like Associated Builders and Contractors or Independent Electrical Contractors.

I organized into the IBEW and have done mostly Industrial and commercial with some residential. The learning and relearning never stops.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’d say it would have some value if it satisfied the educational requirement of a non union apprenticeship. If I recall Florida has both local and statewide licensing, so do some research before dropping money on this and having to do it again, maybe at your expense.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What does this cost? Googled this $20,000.00 A WHOLE LOT of cash

Are you working as an electrician?

IBEW education is free for apprentices.

And some ABC firms also offer some free training or you may be required to pay some.


IN MY EXPERIENCE, (I only have 48 years in the trade 33 years as the owner of a Union shop, so what I know is somewhat limited). MOST of these Technical Colleges are way overpriced, NOTHING but NOTHING beats OJT doing that simultaneously with a school is the best way to go.

I feel paying 20,000 is way too much, I would look into IBEW, ABC or a local community college.

From their web site



> Credential Craft Professional (NCCER)
> OSHA 10
> 
> Admission Requirements
> ...


non-licensed electrical specialists = Entry level helper that others will start at with no debt or not having paid through the nose.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That’s a pretty steep price to pay


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> That’s a pretty steep price to pay


I have always believed no education is bad as you won't damage the brain with knowledge BUT the cost of these Technical Colleges is a tad too much considering the same knowledge can be had for free while you get OJT.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Agreed, best route is to get job first and then have employer pay for required educational hours, at least reimburse for it.


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

I have two recent felony convictions. One for violence and one for possession of drugs. I have been on disability for a mental thing for the last ten years. I use to be a CDL truck driver but haven’t worked in thirteen years. I’m 38 yo white male and have been testing the waters working as a cook after receiving instructions from a school on state regulations on food handling. I know that I am able to work and also have gone to community college for two semesters and received a 2.85gpa without trying hard at all.

I wanted to go the union route but unions aren’t popular in Florida. I’m originally from NY and am defiantly moving out of Florida soon. I have researched all about the IBEW and it seems very attractive. I would take all the free courses from jact that I could and do good in my career I think as I am truly a likeable person, smart and a hard worker. I keep telling myself that once I become a Jorneyman then I can be accepted by the IBEW. 
What do you think? I’m not on probation or parole. My “violent crime” was waving a 2x4” at a neighbor and threatening him after he let his pit bulls attack me on several occasions. The drug possession was just bodybuilding steroids, it’s not like it was trafficking. Both my felony convictions are 3rd degree, one step away from being a misdemeanor.


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

I’m also using free federal Pell Grants to attend school . I won’t have any debt. Tuition here is $4300 total.


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

My biggest reason for taking the 1200 hour course is to educate myself before I get a helpers or apprentice position. 

I have a strategy, if you will, and that is to enter the job field with some formal training under my belt. 

The IBEW apprenticeship is the best thing out there in my eyes, but my criminal record, time spent being unemployed etc. made it seem not realistic. 

*Ive spent time researching electrician forum threads on “employers likelyhood to hire felons and those with criminal records” and I see a lot of other very successful electricians out there with criminal records.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mountain Biker said:


> I have two recent felony convictions.* One for violence *and .


FORGET EVERYTHING I SAID, I was never here.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mountain Biker (Jul 15, 2018)

Forget you?... lol, you are the sole poster in my thread who actually took the time to Google the threads topic. For that sir you deserve an A+!! 
Way to internet Brian John!!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

brian john said:


> FORGET EVERYTHING I SAID, I was never here.:vs_laugh:


Reminds me of "The Hunt for Red October"...


Admiral James Greer: Now, understand, Commander, that torpedo did not self-destruct. You heard it hit the hull. And I... 
[showing him his identification] 
Admiral James Greer: ... was never here.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2018)

*What steps do you take next?*

Michigan media keeps talking about the trade shortage, but it seems that the response for applicants to IBEW is slow. How do the applicants get pulled? Is there anything that can be done after the exam and interview to set one apart? My son who is 19 really wants to become an electrician, but he hasn’t heard anything since April and is now considering joining the Marines Seabee division. Please , I’m open to suggestions.


----------

